# What is the use of the option Verify Written data in Nero?



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

Nowadays I find that its taking longer time for me to burn CD/DVD. I think maybe I have selected the option "Verify Written Data". What is the use of this option? Does it help in anyway? By Default is that option checked?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 5, 2007)

Its useful if ur drive is about to fail. Thos makes sure that the data is properly written and all the files are fully functional. 
Sometimes a weak drive may burn some files currupted. That option will find if any.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 6, 2007)

If u r taking any data backup, make sure that u check that option.
Just assume that after 2 yrs when u need that DVD & u get to know it has an error &the data cannot be copied.

What will u do then? thats why I always verify any backup I make.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2007)

Is that option there by default?


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 6, 2007)

"Verify Written Data" option is to check the cd/dvd after burnin that all the files are readable or not. If there would be any read errors it will be reported to u. So if u r makin any backups then option is very useful as it will tell if all the files can be accessed or not.


----------



## New (Dec 6, 2007)

I think by default it's  dissabled... You can enable it by simply checking the box called"verify written data after writing".*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 7, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Is that option there by default?



Yes thats there by default & is ON by default both in Nero Express & nero burning rom, though you can disable it if you dont want.

If u r writing 1 time use cd/dvd just to transfer some data from one comp to another & after that u wont need that data at all then u can switch it off & it will reduce the total time of writing by 50%.


----------

